# Customs Checkpoints: Yellow Reg and Diesel Checks



## ajapale (14 Apr 2009)

I come across these Customs checkpoints nearly once a week now. Sometimes guards are present sometimes not.

They appear to have yellow registrations and diesel in their sights.


----------



## Guest125 (14 Apr 2009)

Good its about time!!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Apr 2009)

Sorry for the (probably dumb) question. What's a yellow registration?

I googled it but it just came up with something about old details and changing to new...is it import related?


----------



## d2x2 (14 Apr 2009)

Registration plates in Northern Ireland and the UK are usually yellow. 

I am guessing the reason for the checks is that some residents in the Republic might keep their yellow regs to avoid having to respect speed limits, tolls and having to pay assorted fines. 

Obviously those checks are a waste of time as nobody would be that dishonest, would they?


----------



## Smashbox (15 Apr 2009)

d2x2 said:


> I am guessing the reason for the checks is that some residents in the Republic might keep their yellow regs to avoid having to respect speed limits, tolls and having to pay assorted fines.


 
More like getting the vehicle cheaper and not paying the VRT associated with it.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (15 Apr 2009)

Thanks. Yes I noticed when I moved from the UK that the back plates here are white.

Think I'd agree with Smashbox though, it would be VRT related rather than to avoid tolls etc.


----------



## allthedoyles (15 Apr 2009)

Of course , Customs check for everything within their powers .......and if the Gardai are present , they can check for everything within their powers .......and if the Welfare Inspectors are there , they can check for everything within their powers .

If an offence is been committed , these people have the power to prosecute


----------



## Caveat (15 Apr 2009)

A series of customs 'swoops' earlier in the year in north Louth - a few cars confiscated AFAIK.


----------



## Coleybar (31 May 2009)

They sho


----------



## Smashbox (1 Jun 2009)

Coleybar said:


> They sho


 
?


----------



## Mpsox (2 Jun 2009)

They're has also been checks in the Donegal area with a number of cars confiscated from people living in ROI who had imported them from NI and not paid VRT and any other taxes dues


----------



## beetroot (2 Jun 2009)

Have a friend who takes part in these, they are multi dept checks, everything from social welfare, garda, customs, illegal dumping etc they happen every two weeks


----------



## JQ2002 (2 Jun 2009)

I heard somewhere that a Garda has to be present with the Custom offical to dip the tank etc, as Customs Officials do not have the authority to do so under their own remit...any views?


----------



## porterbray (2 Jun 2009)

Under Sections 134 & 135 of the Finance Act 2001, a customs official in uniform has the power to stop and search any vehicle for tax offences (illegal diesel, vrt evasion, etc). They don't need a Garda to be present


----------



## mathepac (2 Jun 2009)

Customs Officials have powers to stop and search vehicles, premises, people that exceed those available to Gardai. They do not need warrants nor do they need Gardai with them (unless its for their own protection or for vehicular pursuit of fleeing suspects).


----------



## Smashbox (2 Jun 2009)

I dunno how some people have gotten away with it for so long. There is a local in my village who has 4 cars all still on 'yellow regs'


----------



## clontagh (11 Jun 2009)

sure whats the harm. maybe  we all should do it, then maybe irish goverment would bring down vrt here in line with rest of eu.


----------



## Cayne (11 Jun 2009)

Pulled into a filling station the other evening and I cod you not, a bloke was filling up his van at the agri deisel pump!


----------



## helllohello (11 Jun 2009)

did i hear on the news this week that aerlingus, ryanair and a few others were fined for using agricultural diesel at dublin airport?


----------



## Smashbox (12 Jun 2009)

yep. its on the defaulters list on revenue.ie website


----------

